# Olandsk Rooster?



## KaderTheAnt (Jan 4, 2018)

I was at a poultry swap and found a rooster who caught me eye. The man selling him was selling him and his siblings (other roosters that looked similar to him) for his elderly mother, and had no idea what he was. I ended up purchasing him and I found a breed of chicken that looks very similar to him. Is he an Olandsk?


----------



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

Most likely a mixed breed chicken.


----------



## DuckRunner (Aug 24, 2017)

Mix breed. Olandsk aren't black and white in that pattern.


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

He's a pretty thing!Is he small?He looks small but pics can be deceiving.


----------



## Steinwand (Sep 23, 2017)

He has a bit of brown mixed olandsk maybe?


----------



## Steinwand (Sep 23, 2017)

Olandsk Dwarf is the official name i think


----------



## KaderTheAnt (Jan 4, 2018)

Yes Olandsk dwarf. And I was suspecting he was more than likely some mixed breed that happened to look very similar to them


----------



## KaderTheAnt (Jan 4, 2018)

The thing that was making me think he may have been was because most of his black is below the the brown on him.


----------



## Steinwand (Sep 23, 2017)

Maybe a large Serama


----------



## KaderTheAnt (Jan 4, 2018)

Steinwand said:


> Maybe a large Serama


He doesn't have the serama posture though.


----------



## Steinwand (Sep 23, 2017)

sorta he has tilted wings high tail short back probably a mix of thos breeds lol olandsk or serama


----------

